# Ripple in new shingles



## daflash (Jan 15, 2013)

<P>this ripple extends from the front eave, up to the ridge and right back down on the rear of the house all the way to the rear eave. Any ideas of the cause? GAF Timberline installed aprox June '14</P>


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

well you have the picture sideways, but you say it goes up the front and down the back so im thinking a truss.


----------

